# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Envoyé spécial du 16/02/12 : la viande dans tous ses états

## Columba



----------


## chupachup

Je partage sur mon mur fb. Pour avoir été dans un abattoir je sais combien c'est dégueu, stressant et à gerber.

----------


## skapounkette

J'ai vu ce reportage quand il est passé à la télé, je l'ai trouvé très intéressant !

----------


## Columba

> J'ai vu ce reportage quand il est passé à la télé, je l'ai trouvé très intéressant !


Et très gore aussi ! Par contre la conclusion  dans le genre "cuisez bien votre steak surtout pour éviter la vilaine bactérie E. coli"  ::

----------


## chupachup

oué moi j'avoue que j'ai pas pu tout regarder... mais si ça pouvait en dégouter certains...

----------


## skapounkette

> Et très gore aussi ! Par contre la conclusion  dans le genre "cuisez bien votre steak surtout pour éviter la vilaine bactérie E. coli"


Ben justement je ne l'ai pas trouvé très gore (ou c'est ptet parce que j'ai l'habitude de voir des vidéos bien pires).
En tout cas ma mère (qui ne supporte pas de regarder des vidéos un peu dures) a regardé le reportage en entier donc le message est passé même si je suis OK sur le fait qu'on aurait préféré une autre conclusion....

----------


## Columba

> Ben justement je ne l'ai pas trouvé très gore (ou c'est ptet parce que j'ai l'habitude de voir des vidéos bien pires).
> En tout cas ma mère (qui ne supporte pas de regarder des vidéos un peu dures) a regardé le reportage en entier donc le message est passé même si je suis OK sur le fait qu'on aurait préféré une autre conclusion....


Non c'est vrai il y a bien pire mais j'ai arrêté de voir des atrocités depuis plusieurs années car je n'en ai pas spécialement besoin, ça m'a fait une petite piqûre de rappel... C'est dur après pour ne pas en vouloir aux omnis...

Effectivement c'est plutôt "positif" que l'on voit de plus en plus de reportage sur l'alimentation, même si justement le sujet est davantage porté sur la nourriture que les animaux eux-mêmes. Ce sera toujours tourné d'un point de vue spéciste, ce sera toujours à travers le regard du type moyen qui a suffisamment de ressources pour s'inquièter de ce qu'il mange, qui essaye d'être un peu plus écolo en évitant peut être l'industriel. Bref, quelqu'un qui cultive son petit ego mais qui ne pense pas tellement à cet autrui qu'il fait souffrir (en précisant quand même que la "viande" ne cause pas du tort qu'aux animaux mais aussi à des populations humaines qui crèvent la dalle...).

----------


## chupachup

oué jsuis d'accord, cest dure après de pas en vouloir à ceux qui continuent de contribuer à ça

----------


## skapounkette

C'est clair que c'est énervant de voir que, finalement, ces reportages essayent de ne pas trop faire culpabiliser les omnis. Comme si ils étaient des "victimes" d'un système qu'ils subissent...

----------


## May-May

Ben sans être des "victimes", faut arrêter de nous traiter de monstres. J'ai toujours mangé de la viande (même si ma consommation actuelle frôle le zéro). Quand on achète une barquette, bah c'est une barquette. Quand j'achète de la viande pour mon compagnon, je n'ai pas un Flash qui me montre la vache qui hurle à la mort et agonise longtemps avant de mourir, vidée de son sang.

Les gens dématérialisent la chose. La viande, c'est un bout dans une barquette, point. Maintenant, c'est à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités... Et avant de juger les consommateurs, qui ne sont pas au courant de ces pratiques, je pense qu'il faudrait avant tout que les abattoirs se remettent en question. Mais faut pas rêver, il faut viser au plus rentable.

----------


## Columba

> Ben sans être des "victimes", faut arrêter de nous traiter de monstres. J'ai toujours mangé de la viande (même si ma consommation actuelle frôle le zéro). Quand on achète une barquette, bah c'est une barquette. Quand j'achète de la viande pour mon compagnon, je n'ai pas un Flash qui me montre la vache qui hurle à la mort et agonise longtemps avant de mourir, vidée de son sang.
> 
> Les gens dématérialisent la chose. La viande, c'est un bout dans une barquette, point. Maintenant, c'est à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités... Et avant de juger les consommateurs, qui ne sont pas au courant de ces pratiques, je pense qu'il faudrait avant tout que les abattoirs se remettent en question. Mais faut pas rêver, il faut viser au plus rentable.


Personne n'a parlé ici de monstres  ::  D'accord on nous fait oublier que ce qu'il y dans la barquette était un animal avant, mais ça ne justifie rien du tout... Evidemment que les abattoirs devraient se remettre en question, mais en même temps, c'est  bien le consommateur qui paye, donc qui incite ces mêmes abattoirs à continuer leurs pratiques puisque ça leur rapporte. A un moment donné il faudrait arrêter de montrer du doigt les institutions, et se bouger soi, malgré que ce soit "minime" par rapport à l'étendu du problème.

----------


## May-May

Certains VG ne sont pas tendres dans leurs propos malheureusement. Je ne visais personne ici, je fais un peu un mélange de tout ce que j'ai pu entendre. Il ne faut pas rêver, on ne refera pas tout le système, j'en suis bien consciente. Il faudrait en effet que les gens, en général, s'inquiète de ce qu'ils mangent.

Au risque de me faire lyncher, je ne suis pas contre les gens qui mangent de la viande, tant que l'élevage et l'abattage sont faits dans le respect de l'animal (je vois déjà les gens qui me disent qu'abattre un animal pour le manger, ce n'est pas le respecter). C'est-à-dire que l'animal ait grandi en plein air, qu'il ait eu tout ce qui était nécessaire à son développement, et que l'abattage n'ait pas été cruel. En gros, sans rentrer dans les détails, je vois les choses comme ça.

Par contre, manger de la viande d'un animal égorgé, qui a souffert et agonisé pendant un long moment, je ne cautionne pas. Mais en même temps : les consommateurs ne sont pas informés de ce qui se trouve dans leurs assiettes. Je pense que déjà, si les abattoirs indiquaient le mode d'abattage, les choses commenceraient à changer. Mais je crois qu'on devient utopistes là  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> Par contre, manger de la viande d'un animal égorgé, qui a souffert et agonisé pendant un long moment, je ne cautionne pas. *Mais en même temps : les consommateurs ne sont pas informés de ce qui se trouve dans leurs assiettes*. Je pense que déjà, si les abattoirs indiquaient le mode d'abattage, les choses commenceraient à changer. Mais je crois qu'on devient utopistes là


C'est bien ça le souci: les consommateurs ne cherchent pas à être informés de ce qu'il y a dans leurs assiettes car c'est souvent + confortable pour eux de rester dans une espèce"d'illusion". Avec tous les moyens dont on dispose aujourd'hui, notamment internet, j'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse ne pas être informé... Il suffit de faire une recherche google pour avoir accès à tout un tas d'infos.
Après je suis OK pour pointer du doigt les abattoirs mais finalement ils produisent en fonction de la demande des consommateurs donc on en revient au même point... C'est en cela que je disais que les omnis se complaisent bien souvent dans le rôle de "victime" qui subit le système sans pouvoir rien faire. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que j'ai dit que les omnis étaient des monstres ou je ne sais quoi  ::

----------


## May-May

Personnellement, j'aimerais bien que sur ma barquette de viande il y ait la provenance, l'âge de l'animal, la façon d'abattage, etc, etc... Mais il ne faut pas croire que comme ce n'est pas indiqué, les gens ne s'intéressent pas à la provenance.
Comme beaucoup de personnes, je pensais que la viande vendue en boucherie était de la viande de "qualité", abattue d'une façon correcte. Sans ce reportage, je ne l'aurais pas su. Et c'est ça qui est regrettable, d'autant plus que maintenant, il paraîtrait que les abattoirs de la région parisienne ne sont Halal que pour une petite minorité d'entre eux.
Donc qui croire ? Entre les politiques d'informations et de désinformations, je peux comprendre que les gens soient perdus. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils vont remettre en question ce qu'il mange.

Personnellement, moi j'arrête la viande parce que je ne suis pas sûre de ses origines, des conditions de détention de l'animal, etc. Mais quand tu vois que les victimes de l'E.coli mangent à nouveau de la viande, c'est à se demander ce qui leur passe par la tête. Si cela m'était arrivé, je pense que je n'aurais plus jamais touché un bout de viande. Donc oui, les consommateurs ont leur part de responsabilité, je suis tout à fait d'accord.

----------


## chupachup

> Personnellement, j'aimerais bien que *sur ma barquette de viande* il y ait la provenance, l'âge de l'animal, la façon d'abattage, etc, etc... Mais il ne faut pas croire que comme ce n'est pas indiqué, les gens ne s'intéressent pas à la provenance.
> Comme beaucoup de personnes, je pensais que la viande vendue en boucherie était de la viande de "qualité", abattue d'une façon correcte. Sans ce reportage, je ne l'aurais pas su. Et c'est ça qui est regrettable, d'autant plus que maintenant, il paraîtrait que les abattoirs de la région parisienne ne sont Halal que pour une petite minorité d'entre eux.
> Donc qui croire ? Entre les politiques d'informations et de désinformations, je peux comprendre que les gens soient perdus. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils vont remettre en question ce qu'il mange.
> 
> Personnellement, moi j'arrête la viande parce que je ne suis pas sûre de ses origines, des conditions de détention de l'animal, etc. Mais quand tu vois que les victimes de l'E.coli mangent à nouveau de la viande, c'est à se demander ce qui leur passe par la tête. Si cela m'était arrivé, je pense que je n'aurais plus jamais touché un bout de viande. Donc oui, les consommateurs ont leur part de responsabilité, je suis tout à fait d'accord.


Un peu de respect pour ceux qui mangent pas les animaux non humains et pis on est sur rescue quand même...

----------


## hatchiko

oui, enfin sur rescue, il n'est pas interdit de dire qu'on mange de la viande. 
et le respect est à avoir dans les deux sens, je le rappelle. 

Ce serait bien si pour une fois il pouvait y avoir un dialogue entre omni/vg sans se taper sur la tronche...

----------


## May-May

> Un peu de respect pour ceux qui mangent pas les animaux non humains et pis on est sur rescue quand même...


Je ne vois pas le manque de respect là ?Vis-à-vis des végétariens je veux dire. Le manque de respect à l'animal j'aurais pu comprendre...

 Je n'y peux rien si le rayon viande se résume à des barquettes entassées les unes sur les autres ! Tu arrives, tu prends, tu t'en va. Ça marche comme ça. Comme dit précédemment, maintenant la barquette de viande est dématérialisée. Je me répète, mais comme de nombreux consommateurs, en achetant de la viande, on ne pense pas à l'abattage. Une barquette, ben c'est une barquette.

Et comme dis plus haut, *ma consommation de viande /poisson frôle le zéro (et même nulle depuis mon premier message)*, donc avant de critiquer, le mieux serait de lire tout ce qui a été dit.

Quelqu'un avait lancé un coup de gueule pour dénoncer les omni qui faisaient de la PA. Chupachup, si tu veux, va y faire un tour, va balancer que les omnis sont des affreux et qu'ils doivent arrêter la PA  ::

----------


## chupachup

Hatchiko je savais pas qu'on avait le droit, je suis un peu sous le choc. La règle a peut être changé, mais ya pas si longtemps on n'avait pas le droit de dire qu'on mettait un collier en cuir à notre chien ou qu'on avait un canapé en cuir ou un pull en caschemir.
J'avoue ne pas voir la différence entre ces exemples là et dire tout haut qu'on mange les animaux (qu'on se tue à sauver sur ce forum)
et may-may, cest pas une question d'avoir le droit ou pas, c'est une question de logique.
Débat clos pour moi  ::

----------


## hatchiko

eh bien rescue n'a pas pour but d'être un forum vegan, il y a la partie vg, pour que les vg puissent causer bouffe etc. On l'a déjà dit.

pour le reste, il n'est pas interdit de dire qu'on est omni et qu'on mange de la viande, ça n'a d'ailleurs jamais été le cas, simplement certains membres VG  ne le toléraient pas. 

maintenant bien évidemment, quelqu'un qui vient provoquer en disant "miam quel bon steak saignant" ce n'est pas accepté, mais que quelqu'un qui mange de la viande dise qu'il aimerait avoir l'info, histoire de ne pas cautionner, je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'aurait pas le droit. 

et je rappelle que le respect va dans les deux sens: il y a des omnivores sur ce forum, qui nous lisent. Je ne suis pas certaines que les accuser de fausses victimes soit très apprécié, et ce n'est pas comme ça que vous arriverez à sensibiliser autour de vous au végétarisme.

----------


## chupachup

Oui ok, cest juste le "ma barquette de viande" qui m'a choqué.

----------


## skapounkette

> et je rappelle que le respect va dans les deux sens: il y a des omnivores sur ce forum, qui nous lisent. Je ne suis pas certaines qui les accuses de fausses victimes soit très apprécié, et ce n'est pas comme ça que vous arriverez à sensibiliser autour de vous au végétarisme.


Je me permets de répondre à ça car ça m'est directement adressé : quand je disais victime, je l'ai mis entre "" car c'est exactement la position qu'ont toutes les personnes que je connais et qui mangent de la viande. Ce n'était en aucun cas péjoratif ni irrespectueux, ce que je voulais dire c'est que la plupart des omnis se sentent un peu pris en otage par l'industrie de la viande et se disent en gros "oui c'est une industrie dégueulasse mais à mon niveau je ne peux rien faire, il faut légiférer sur les conditions d'élevage/d'abattage". Ce que je voulais dire c'est que justement chacun peut agir à son niveau puisque ces élevages et abattoirs ne font que répondre à la demande des consommateurs.
Bref, je ne m'étais peut être pas bien exprimée, le terme "victime" n'était peut être pas le mieux choisi mais il me semblait que les échanges restaient courtois et respectueux... et juste pour préciser: mon copain étant omni, je serais assez mal placée pour manquer de respect à qui que ce soit ::

----------


## Camouille

perso... moi j'ai pleuré ! Insoutenable pour eux, même si je savais déjà tout (ou presque).

----------


## loulouk

quel débat,
personnellement j'achète comme may may de la viande, et même si au final j'en mange très peu également ma famille en mange et comme elle j'aimerait savoir ce que j'achète,
j'ai vu ce reportage et j'ai été écoeurée par ce que j'ai vu, comme la plupart ici, et si j'évite clairement le rayon hallal des supermarchés c'est pas pour en retoruver
sournoisement dans mon frigo .

Dans tout ça il ne faut pas oublier que nos animaux ( chiens et chats notemment ) mangent eux aussi de la viande, et pour eux ont fait comment ? et pour eux est ce qu'on pourrait connaitre la provennace de la 
viande et le mode d'abbatage des animaux qui ont servis à fabriquer leur croquettes ? ben quitte à les payer plus cher j'aimerais vraiment
mais la encore on peut continuer à rêver .

Tant le fric fera tourner la terre ...

----------


## Camouille

De toute façon... Hormis l'abattage rituel, l'abattage "normal", c'est une horreur aussi... Mais ça dépend de la sensibilité de chacun. D'autres font attention à ce qu'ils mangent pour leur santé, d'autres décident d'arrêter la viande car ils ne supportent pas la souffrance/exploitation animale... d'autre n'en n'ont rien à f*****... Dans tous les cas, j'ai trouvé ça plutôt pas mal que ça passe sur une grande chaîne, on n'aurait sûrement pas vu ça ya 10 ans... comme quoi ya du progrès...

----------


## Doll

Je suis bien contente d'être végétarienne ! 
Les cris du pauvre bouc que ce co**** égorge va me hanter un moment, je pense  ::

----------

